# Boutique minimalista de Peroni en Asia



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Boutique minimalista de Peroni en Asia










Las playas del sur de Lima están abarrotadas de publicidad y eventos por parte de las cervecerías que operan en el Perú, pero nunca parece ser suficiente. Así, recientemente, Peroni, marca premium del portafolio de SAB Miller, inauguró el Emporio Peroni, una boutique minimalista en el Sur Plaza Bouvelard, en el balneario de Asia. ¡Salud!


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Es recontra minimalista. Todo lo que hay es una refri con la nueva cerveza. 

Que tal diferencia con el mundo AmBev que esta en el mismo boulevard donde promocionan sus cervezas por todas partes.

Habrá que probar Peroni y esperar que su sabor no sea tan minimalista como su boutique .

Salud!


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

peroni es una de mis cervezas favoritas, que bueno que haya llegado al peru


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Particularmente me encanta el estilo minimalista, me encanta la serenidad y la sobriedad que brinda.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Es una propuesta bastante original


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

ichGERARDO said:


> Es recontra minimalista. Todo lo que hay es una refri con la nueva cerveza.
> 
> Que tal diferencia con el mundo AmBev que esta en el mismo boulevard donde promocionan sus cervezas por todas partes.
> 
> ...


:hilarious


----------



## bacilosPE (Jan 27, 2007)

sinceramente no se para que una cerveza italiana? y todavia "premium". en verdad las cervezas premium aca en europa son las alemanas, checas o inglesas pero italianas.....no


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

^^^

En Italia la birra peroni es una cerveza comun


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

La foto se aprecia regular nomas pero se nota bastante sencillo sin perder atractivo, haciendo gala del nombre del estilo...... Vacio se aprecia interesante, luego nose....


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

FerGon said:


> ^^^
> 
> En Italia la birra peroni es una cerveza comun


Es verdad en Italia Peroni es una cerveza común que incluso patrocina a la selección nacional de fútbol. Sin embargo, aquí la han traido como una cerveza premium como parte de la estrategia de SAB-Miller para promocionarla.

Que una cerveza sea común en un país no implica que no pueda ser vendida como premium en otro. Por ejemplo, Brahma es vendida como premium en Europa y Asia.


----------



## opinion (Sep 14, 2006)

me parece realmente decepcionante la forma como presentan el producto por mas "minimalista" que quieran denominarlo. pésimo gusto.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me parece una idea inovadora y para nada de pésimo gusto. Lo que pasa es que en el Perú aún nos falta soltarnos un poco, dejar lo tradicional y acoger ideas que para muchos aún son tabú.

Bah, a Van Gogh lo llamaron loco toda su vida...


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Y no vendio mas que un cuadro ...
La arquitectura en el Peru se quedo por muchos años debido a muchos factores, uno de ellos fue la falta de innovacion. Luego de haber sido los creadores de estilos (como el neocolonial que nacio aqui ) pasamos a copiar ciertos patrones gringos nada originales y sin valor arquitectonico.


----------

